

What is the best way to register a country-specific domain extension? - Poleris

Are there any central repositories of information on rules and regulations of foreign domain names? (This is for the purposes of a domain hack, ala del.icio.us.) Most of the information that comes up in Google is not even in English. <p>Do you have any information on what registrars are good at foreign domain names? Any caveats, such as the government enforcing "interest in the country's culture / having ties to the country" and taking the domain away? <p>I am specifically looking for information on Spain, but any general tips would be appreciated.
======
dyu
When I was looking into it I found that wiki tells quite a bit of info. Also
there are usually (I think .es included) English websites that can register
for you. Some of the domains require you to be a resident of that country or
have a business there, and some companies can register for you but with their
name. Maybe I am paranoid but I don't feel safe having online identity of a
company in the hands of some other company.

~~~
Poleris
Based on your suggestion, here is a page with some really useful inter-wiki
links:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country_code_top-level_domain>

------
alx
<https://www.gandi.net/domain/buy/search/> is a serious French company selling
some generic and european domains.

~~~
Poleris
It gets high reviews from Slashdot also:
<http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/02/03/0353231>

~~~
christefano
Gandi is by far my favorite registrar. I started moving my domains away from
GoDaddy and to Gandi after CNET did interviews with several registrars to find
out which were the most friendly to free speech:
<http://www.news.com/2100-1025_3-6155614.html>

------
chaostheory
it depends on the countries that you want domains for.

For a decent price (certainly not the cheapest to my knowledge) I was able to
register domains for Taiwan, mainland China, Japan, and the EU at godaddy.com
(I was more interested in a domain registar I can somewhat trust than price).

To my knowledge right now (someone can correct me), most governments are too
inefficient to able able to enforce special rules with certain domains (such
as having a company setup in country x)

------
kitt
Go to eurodns.com They're with asiadns.com and will get you just about all the
country specific domains.

